# Split samba packages

## shaumux

Hi

Why are there no split samba packages after samba-3.4.5?

Thanks

----------

## Cyker

Well to be fair it was unstable  :Razz: 

I was quite annoyed because the chopping and changing is playing merry hell with my /etc/portage/package.* settings

I don't know why the split it in the first place since the compile options determine what gets built anyway, and TBH I preferred the monolithic package; It's not like the bits they split it into can be used on their own anyway; Felt like they were just being split for the sake of it rather than any practical reason...

----------

## pigeon768

 *shaumux wrote:*   

> Why are there no split samba packages after samba-3.4.5?

  Under the hood, there never were any split packages - it just built the same package three times with different configuration options. There was a lot of duplication of effort and it was prone to errors.

Use the 'client' and 'server' USE flags if you want to enable/disable the client and server modules.

----------

